# Catalina Gobies, out showing off



## Crayon

The cats have grown about 25% so I can actually get a photo of them.
Tank is a warm 61 degrees.
I have counted 14 of the original 15 so am sure the last one has found a hole on the backside of the rock where I can't see it. They are extremely territorial but no real differentiation between males and females yet.
For reference the one out front is 2cm long.


----------



## notclear

wow, very nice cute little fish !


----------



## tom g

*gobies*

so awesome Cheryl love the pop of them .... these were a states order weren't they ... bummers ....


----------



## TBemba

I want cool hard to get fish too!

But I guess, i'll just have to live vicariously through you


----------



## Crayon

Yes, these were a US purchase and yes, I drove to Buffalo to get them.

I had asked every store in the GTA I know to get Catalinas for almost 3 years and no one would bring them in. So this ended up being the best way to get them.


----------



## Jaysan

if you dont mind me asking, how much were these fish?


----------



## Crayon

More than Live Aquaria. I paid 40.00 US each. These were wild caught not captive bred. The captive ones have been acclimated up in temperature and since the tank will always be 61 degrees, I didn't want to deal with having to try and acclimate them back down to 61 degrees and possibly loosing them.


----------



## Jaysan

ah, good thinking on your situation 

Guess our stores need to start bringing these in!

I would love these in our nano


----------



## Bullet

Just wanted to say, that your goby friends are really cool Ms. C
Thanks for sharing your experience with these fish !


----------



## Crayon

Bullet said:


> Just wanted to say, that your goby friends are really cool!


Haha, Sam.
Cool fish, cold water, cool=cold

Funny!


----------



## goobafish

Couldn't be more jealous, definitely one of my favourite fish. I've been following your posts asking for them for a while, glad you finally got them and they are doing so well.


----------



## wtac

Nice to see someone with a proper system for Catalina Gobies!

I remember working for LFSs back in the day and it was a fight with upper management NOT to bring them in and reprimands not selling them as I know that they will inevitably perish within a few weeks.


----------



## Crayon

It's crazy to think these fish actually like the cold temperature. It's really an odd feeling cleaning the glass in the tropical tank, and then putting my hand in the temperate tank and freezing. But I'm getting used to it.
Love the colours! And I know what hole in each rock a fish lives in. They don't stray far from their home at all.


----------



## corpusse

Neato. I have seen these guys locally but not for a number of years.


----------



## Nevek67

The fish look incredible.

May I ask where you got your barnacles from? I've seen them in several aquascapes now and I think they look wicked.


----------



## Crayon

I got the barnacle at A Reef Creation when I drove down to Buffalo to pick up the fish. It was a chance find, but they had quite a few. Works well for the catalinas for sure.


----------



## Crayon

The cats have more than doubled in size. The biggest is almost 2" and all 15 are still in the tank. They're getting a little grouchy with each other, but it's more like sibling rivalry than fighting.

Considering that when I got them they were about 1/2", they are now huge!

Also have 4 brachiosaurus blennies, except they hide a lot.

The tank stays at 61 degrees except for when we lost heat on Saturday and it went down to 51......everything came through just fine, thankfully.


----------



## tom g

*gobies*

dang Cheryl those look super great , id love to have a few of them but my tank wont run that cool...

hey Cheryl im glad u got your heat fixed can I say is it time to get a generator ...please for the love of the children ......


----------



## Bullet

Great work Ms C !


----------



## altcharacter

tom g said:


> dang Cheryl those look super great , id love to have a few of them but my tank wont run that cool...
> 
> hey Cheryl im glad u got your heat fixed can I say is it time to get a generator ...please for the love of the children ......


She has a generator. I've seen it


----------



## fury165

Nice fishies Cheryl!


----------



## Crayon

tom g said:


> hey Cheryl im glad u got your heat fixed can I say is it time to get a generator ...please for the love of the children ......


Yah, we installed a generator this fall. After having lost my lovely anthias last winter.
The issue with our heating system was an impeller on a pump cacked, and so the whole closed loop hydronic system quit. We had hot water, just wasn't going anywhere.

All fixed, everyone was fine. John is awesome with this stuff.


----------



## tom g

*Awesome*

Glad it all worked out...


----------



## Jiinx

Cheryl, how did these fish work out in the end? Do you still have them?


----------



## Crayon

Yes, still got some. We came through a horrible crypt outbreak this summer, lost a few, but the ones I have are now almost full grown at 2.5" and happy at 62 degrees. We kept them just fine at 68 degrees for a while but that's what caused our crypt outbreak, so the tank was dropped back to 62.
I was planning on ordering more this fall but plans are on hold, pending a household change.


----------

